# Laser Treatment



## KtBan (Dec 14, 2012)

This may seem stupid but yesterday I had to have my first lot of laser treatment and last night and this morning my bloods have shot up to in the 20s! I am absolutely gutted as I haven't been over 16 since I found out I was pregnant!!
I have literally had one or two 16s but generally have kept under 11. 

Could this be anything to do with having laser?? I really don't see how but thought I would ask! 

I am 10 weeks now so it probably is just my insulin needs are on the rise and a coincidence that it happened after my laser treatment!


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 14, 2012)

Hiya Firstly a huge hug (((((()))))) - diabetic pregnancy is flipping tough enough without the 'fun' of lasering - been there myself. I suspect the levels probably are down to stress - have you had lasering before? It did all aorts of thonfs to my levels & I was stressed too at the thought of potentially hypoing in the laser room so was wary of corrections. 

The main thing is to try & relax - as long as most of the time your hitting thr guideline levels i'm sure your baby will be fine. Hopefulky your eye hospital are keeping you well informed & keeping a close watch on things. All the very best, 

Twitchy xxxxx


----------



## KtBan (Dec 14, 2012)

I never thought of stress!! That could be quite a obvious factor aswell. I was in tears! I hate the idea of anything touching my eyes or anything to do with them makes me squemish(sp?lol) but i know its for the best so i had it done and am prepared for the next two sessions! 

Although i dropped to 1.2 today but i think that was my bad for over compensating on my highs. So im hoping ill settle again. Although with diabetes and pregnancy rvery day is goin to be a suprise with sugar levels!! Haha itll be worth it though =]


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Ktban. 

I've had a small amount of lasering but can't remember what happened afterwards BG-wise.

I would imagine the healing process will raise BGs, as it does with any other injury. If you can keep your BGs as stable as poss, the healing process will be a lot smoother and quicker.

I hope you can get your eyes sorted without too much discomfort. Never pleasant.

Rob


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 14, 2012)

There's nothing quite like the lasering, is there?! 

I've just read through my last post & blushed at all the typos - to reassure you, my sight is now fine, I was just rushing to type my reply whilst the kids rioted in the background lol. 

Stress definitely does odd things to my levels. Are you on injections or a pump? If a pump that's ideal as you could test an hour or so before lasering, test again just before & put on a temporary basal rate if necessary.  Hopefully the hospital will be checking you at least every trimester although possibly more often as they will presumably want to double check how effective the laser has been.  I know it can be 'uncomfortable' & being pregnant limits what pain relief you can have if you get headaches afterwards (I know I did!), so if you work on vdu's or in an office environment watct out for eye strain / headaches after. 

Do look after yourself - you've got the best excuse in the world for some tlc!


----------



## chelle2183 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Ktban

Ive been told i have some early changes to my eyes at the moment i dont need treatment tho pregnancy can have an effect on this so im not sure what effect it would have on its own but i def agree that stress can cause a rise.

Are ur 16 and 11 mmol? Ive been set a target range of 4-7 an 11 is very high for me. Ive been struggling to keep mine above 5 today tho i remember the 1st trimester it was very variable and harder to keep down due to the sickness  how r u feeling?


----------

